# Need tips on removing scurf from fleece



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello All! I recently purchased a fleece off ebay. Nice black Montedale fleece. I waited rather impatiently for it to arrive and was so excited when the box finally showed up. When I opened the box I realized this was not the fleece that I had bid on. I contacted the seller and after apologies she promised to get the fleece right out and offered to sell me the fleece I had received at a discount. Wool at a discount - yay! I was busy, didn't even bother to give the fleece a good hard look. Well, it's full of scurf. I have done a week long cold water soak (which turns all those skin bits into slimy looking white chunks), washed up a batch and am waiting for it to dry, but best I can tell there is still a good bit of those nasty bits in my wool. Will it card out? I'm afraid my first fleece (which finally shipped) is going to be the same way.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I sheared my three freezer lambs after the fact. By the time I got to the third one, the fleece was pullling off with the skin. It came off in the wash. Of course, we are talking one cold water soak, then hot water bath and hot water rinses. Take some of it and card it, see what happens.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the input ladies - WIHH this is my first flakey fleece. Maura I think your right -- I'm gonna let it dry, card it, and go from there.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It should card out fairly easily. If its super greasy you might have a harder time getting it all out. Evaluate it better after it is fully dry and you try to card it. if both fleeces are nasty and difficult to work with I sure wouldn't hesitate giving the seller a bad rating.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks Marchwind. I'm thinking that I just need to give the fleece a chance  Also wondering if it would dissolve after a long soak in a well established suint bath.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Combing works well with scurfy fleece. Icelandic is often scurfy, as they shed their fleece in the spring and the scurf comes with it ... it is easiest to get out if you've given it a good scouring (so the scurf is dry and not sticky with too much lanolin), and combing is good because the scurfy bits tend to get left behind ... with carding, you often just spread the bits evenly through the fleece. 

The dandruffy bits to fall out / pick out pretty easily when spinning, but it is a hassle to deal with.


----------

